# Here's what some people will do to a Merckx



## Marz (May 14, 2006)

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/Eddy-Merckx-...ptZAU_Sport_Cycling_Bikes?hash=item4aa067763d

Arcobaleno, only selling the frame.

Turned it into this when new. 

Sheeesh. There's no accounting for taste.


----------



## latman (Apr 24, 2004)

see the price!! not giving it away .. even if it is purple


----------



## martinrjensen (Sep 23, 2007)

that guy he mentions, fixamatosis, is nuts. he is listing Merckx bikes for $6000.00. I don't know where he thinks people are going to come from that would pay that amount. I'm sure he told this guy how to price this.


Marz said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com.au/Eddy-Merckx-95-Arcobaleno-Pristine-Fixie-Gold-Weinmanns_W0QQitemZ320518714941QQcmdZViewItemQQptZAU_Sport_Cycling_Bikes?hash=item4aa067763d
> 
> Arcobaleno, only selling the frame.
> 
> ...


----------



## ksanbon (Jul 19, 2008)

Hopefully, no one will make an offer.


----------

